# I will be with you in spirit



## Encolpius

Hello, how do you say that in your language? Thanks. 
*
Hungarian: Lélekben veled leszek. [I will be with you in spirit.]*


----------



## Juri

*It*. Nello spirito saro' con voi.
Io saro' con voi nello spirito di preghiera.


----------



## Rallino

*Turkish:*

*Kalbim hep seninle olacak. [My heart will always be with you.]
*


----------



## Encolpius

^Does it mean the literal translation of the English sentences is not idiomatic in Turkish? Thanks.


----------



## Rallino

Well I can litterally translate the sentence *I will be with you in spirit*; and it becomes: _Ruhum hep seninle olacak_.

But....this isn't used, mainly because it doesn't sound as nice. But if you're wondering; Yes, the meaning can be understood.


----------



## enoo

*French*:
Je t'accompagnerai par la pensée. (I'll accompany you by the mind/thought)
Je t'accompagnerai en esprit. (I'll accompany you in spirit/mind)


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Θά'μαι μαζί σου _εν πνεύματι_*»
'θame ma'zi su _en 'pnevmati_
I'll be with you _in spirit_

*Εν πνεύματι-->archaic phrase. Preposition «ἐν»-->_in, within_ + dative singular neuter of the noun «πνεύμα» ('pnevma)-->_spirit, ghost_


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch : I think there is a problem, in this sense that the sentence sounds very religious, and then you'd say: "In de geest/ Geest zal ik bij u zijn." However, if you mean it emotionally, I'd say : "In mijn hart zal ik bij u zijn." One could say both have the same meaning, but the latter version seems more 'emotional'.


----------



## Encolpius

^Hello, do you think the English sentence sounds religious? I cannot feel it neither in English nor in Hungarian.


----------



## ThomasK

As for Dutch: I think we will use 'geest' in more spiritual context, except for the word used to refer to 'mentality'. I think in some contexts in English it will be interpreted as spiritual or religious as well...

By the way: it was also in the Italian version above: 



> "Io saro' con voi nello spirito di preghiera."


 
That is: in a (the) spirit of prayer, literally !


----------



## mataripis

*Tagalog: Ako'y sasa iyo sa Diwa.*


----------



## 810senior

Japanese: 気持ちだけは一緒だよ(my feelings are together with you)


----------



## ger4

German
_
Meine Gedanken sind bei dir_/_euch _
(lit. my thoughts are with you)

Edit: depending on the context, you can also say _Ich werde an dich/euch denken_ * (corresponding to 'I'll be thinking of you') similarly to the Czech version mentioned in #15

* in everyday speech, the future tense is normally replaced by the present tense: _Ich denke an dich/euch. _


----------



## bibax

Czech:

*v duchu* (in spirit) = *v myšlenkách* (in thoughts);

_V duchu/myšlenkách jsem s tebou._ (In spirit/thoughts I am with you)
_
představiti si něco v duchu/myšlenkách_ (to imagine sth in spirit/thoughts)


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

the most natural sounding is *Budu na tebe myslet.* (= I will be think of you.)


----------



## ThomasK

Most common in Dutch would also be, as in Czech: _*Ik zal aan je/ jou denken*_. I could also imagine something like : "You'll be in my heart" (it does sound very romantic, but it need not be), "I won't forget you", etc.

I am somewhat intrigued by this "spirit" word in Hungarian. Google T also translates as "soul", so I think the heart is close somehow, but doesn't it just refers to "mind' in some cases, as in "OUt of heart, out of mind", where is a more rational (...) version of the heart, I think. As a matter of fact, en.bab.la suggests "mind", "psyche", even "breast" (but I suppose that is like some knid of metaphor for "close to us"...).


----------



## SuperXW

In Chinese (Mandarin, simplified), a close one is
我精神上支持你。
“I support you spiritually.”
It implies that "I cannot support you physically", so it often sounds like joking.

Another one:
我的心会和你在一起。
"My heart with be with you."
This is often used in a romantic setting.


----------



## Radioh

We don't say "I'll be with you...", instead we say "I'll support you spiritually"


----------



## Encolpius

Radioh said:


> We don't say "I'll be with you...", instead we say "I'll support you spiritually"



Hello Radioh, could you please write it in Vietnamese? This is a language learning website and people are interested....


----------



## Messquito

I would personally say in Chinese:
我的精神與你同在 I am (there) with you in spirit.
我的精神一直與你同在 I am always (there) with you in spirit.
我的精神會/將與你同在 I will be (there) with you in spirit.

精神(spirit) can be replaced with 心(heart)


----------



## ThomasK

This is very religious again, it seems to me, at least originally - which I do not mind at all, but on the other hand: cannot you use simple expressions like "thinking of you" here? Is that so different?


----------



## SuperXW

ThomasK said:


> This is very religious again, it seems to me, at least originally...


The Chinese word for this spirit is like in "the Olympic spirit", which is not religious at all. To us, “spiritually” is just opposite to “physically”.


----------



## ThomasK

OK, but I got a little mixed up because I split up your word into 2+2 ideogrammes, then used the (unreliable ?) Google T,  and got 'fine + God'...


----------



## SuperXW

ThomasK said:


> OK, but I got a little mixed up because I split up your word into 2+2 ideogrammes, then used the (unreliable ?) Google T,  and got 'fine + God'...


Well, one basic meaning of the 2nd ideogram 神 is indeed "god". But still, a single ideogram is often like a "root" or "prefix/surffix". There are multiple connotations other than "fine" and "god" (i.e. "essence" for 精 and "mind, spirit" for 神). The exact meaning can only be locked down by the full word (here, the 2-ideogram combination 精神). This word doesn't concern god or religion.


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks for this clarification; very interesting. I just wondered...


----------



## Messquito

ThomasK said:


> This is very religious again, it seems to me, at least originally - which I do not mind at all, but on the other hand: cannot you use simple expressions like "thinking of you" here? Is that so different?


According to this site, 神 is related to 电(-->電lightning/thunder/electric). Ancient Chinese people believe that the thunder is a form of god.
How the meanings evolved: (n.) lightning-->(n.) dominator of the things(lord/god)-->(n.) *dominator of the body(spirit/mind)*
__________________________________________________________________-->(adj.) miraculous(ly)
In Taoism, there is a theory about *精*、氣、*神*(roughly translated as Vital Essence, Vital Energy/Vigor and Mind).

And I think there is no religious relation to this sentence; you can see it as "I myself (my body) can't be there with you, so I give you my best wishes and you can think of me as being with you spiritually (but not physically)." I would see the "spirit" here as the blessings that the speaker gives and which accompanies me to "there".


----------

